

10 Most Hated Jobs (top 5 are surprising) - antimora
http://www.cnbc.com/id/44038159?slide=7

======
japaget
10\. Marketing Manager, <http://www.cnbc.com/id/44038159?slide=2>

9\. CNC [computer numerical control] Machinist,
<http://www.cnbc.com/id/44038159?slide=3>

8\. Technical Support Analyst, <http://www.cnbc.com/id/44038159?slide=4>

7\. Law Clerk, <http://www.cnbc.com/id/44038159?slide=5>

6\. Electronics Technician, <http://www.cnbc.com/id/44038159?slide=6>

5\. Technical Specialist, <http://www.cnbc.com/id/44038159?slide=7>

4\. Senior Web Developer, <http://www.cnbc.com/id/44038159?slide=8>

3\. Product Manager, <http://www.cnbc.com/id/44038159?slide=9>

2\. Director of Sales and Marketing,
<http://www.cnbc.com/id/44038159?slide=10>

1\. Director of Information Technology,
<http://www.cnbc.com/id/44038159?slide=11>

------
wccrawford
Anybody doing those jobs that hates them need to get out. Just leave. If you
hate the job altogether, find a new profession. If you just hate that company,
find a new company. Do not work for jerks.

They'll go through good people until they realize that their attitude and
policies are preventing them from having good people. Eventually they'll have
no choice but to straighten up.

------
bambax
The image illustrating the "Senior Web Developer" job is a screen shot of an
HTML image map (with uppercase tags, for good measure); I haven't seen many of
those since 1995...?

------
Vitaly
Doesn't work on iPad, only ads can be seen, main content area is empty
whitespace.

------
cluboholic
What was their sample for this survey? an IT company? or did they pick their
samples online? I am sure there is much much more hated jobs out there.

